# My Fox Buddy



## 1955 (Feb 14, 2022)

This guy befriended me for a couple of years.
He/she would eat from from my hand.
Really a cool dude.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 14, 2022)

Nice photo @1955 !  

Grey fox are really neat to have around.  We have a pair that visit our property.  I'll feed them cooked chicken.


----------



## mrstime (Feb 14, 2022)

How lovely, DH and I love wildlife and the not so wild life too.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 14, 2022)

Yes, foxes can be great friends.


----------



## Devi (Feb 14, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Yes, foxes can be great friends.


Adorable. I just love that jumping!


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 14, 2022)

Apparently, they're into music.


----------



## old medic (Feb 14, 2022)

I wonder why?
Fox Enjoys Listening To Musician Playing Banjo on Hill - 1258693 - YouTube

Because Andys Awesome
What Child Is This (Greensleeves) - Andy Thorn Clawhammer Banjo Sunrise - YouTube


----------

